# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  List of Guilds in Medieval Times

## guyanonymous

I was looking for a list of career specialties/areas of research and stumbled on this page.  I thought it might be of interest to some, besides myself.

http://www.middle-ages.org.uk/mediev...don-guilds.htm

----------


## guyanonymous

and this one for careers in the same period...

http://abutterflydreaming.com/2009/0...ieval-careers/

----------


## JoeyD473

Thanks. This is great

----------


## Lathorien

That's good stuff, Thanks!

-snip-

----------


## ravells

Excellent find, thanks! Funnily enough I was at the Guild Hall yesterday during my lunch hour as I work about 30 seconds walk away from it. There is a small museum in it which is sponsored by the Guild of Clock makers. Some great stuff there, like a 'wrist watch' which was a small sundial mounted on top of a compass, and John Harrison's No. V (of the Longtitude by Dava Sobel fame).  There is also a great public library which I am going to start exploring for medieval / cartography stuff.

----------


## Redrobes

oh yeah this is really great info. A repworthy find.

----------


## overlordchuck

Haha, bookmarked.  Have some rep for my new bookmark.  Thanks a bunch for this.

----------


## guyanonymous

In one portion of my world, there's an federation of cities separated from the rest.  Each will have a specialty of research/study. 

There will be a city of writing, of time, of space, of...?

I'm trying to determine the areas of specialization that would lend themselves most to continued (across many generations) research and improvement.

Anyone feel like taking a swing at suggestions?

City of...
Time
Space
Writing
....?

----------


## Gandwarf

*Agriculture*
Nature
*Warfare*
Religion
*Music*
Economy
Trade
Mining
*Shipbuilding*
Happiness
Martial Arts
Philisophy
Shrubberies

Edit: I made the coolest specialisations bold (or at least I think they could make cool cities).

----------


## Gandwarf

Oh, and thanks for the links! I soaked up all the information offered  :Smile:

----------


## guyanonymous

Thanks for the suggestions!

----------

